# My Cats are Lost!



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry. The relations you have to the cats makes it even more sad. I hope they find they're way back to you!


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear they're missing. 

When our three legged cat Fuzz disappeared we took Tabitha out with us and told her to "find Fuzz" and she did! 

Good luck.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

How long have they been missing? We've had indoor cats escape before, and the always return. Problem is...once they get that taste for freedom, they'll try and get out a lot more...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

From one cat lover to another cat lover. My heart truely goes out to you tonight. I couldnt imagine what your going through. Please return her kitties....I have always loved cats. My husband and I have 4 cats in our home ranging from 7 years old to 3 years old. I really really hope you are able to bring them back home and safe. *hugs to you*

Amy


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I know you're devastated. Cats are known for their ability to get home. Don't lose hope.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I imagine they are inside somewhere. They are stunning beauties and very well cared for and friendly. Some innocent person probably has them. I have flyers everywhere... hoping with all my heart!


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Keep hoping! If you have flyers up I'm sure someone will see them and see the flyers and it will click.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes they are distinctive kitties, too. One is a blue cream and white patch calico and the other is a snow white shorthair with gold eyes.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm sure someone will see the flyers and before you know it they'll be home right where they belong.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Cats are really tough and savvy!!! I'm sure they are fine. I have alot of faith in the survival skills of cats.


----------



## lilgoldie (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm sure they will be back soon... our cats were rescue cats and have had them from kittens mum wanted them to indoor cats but they love it out side even though they dont go far.. i remember one of the cats went missing for two days but she was just hiding behind the washing machine...lol... i hope your cats come home soon....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It has been determined with a fair amount of certainty that they were stolen. A Neighbor's two were also


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

So you didn't get your kitties back - shame on that person. So thats why you got the newbies !


----------



## lilgoldie (Oct 29, 2006)

its been happening around my area(uk) theres a woman going around with a cat box picking up cats/kittens and taking them... i really hope they havent i hope the do turn up


----------

